# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  شمارات حــــــــــارة والباقي يتمو سارق الفرح

## Ehab M. Ali

*أنباء عن 350 مليون جنيه (بالقديم) لأهلي شندي من
 .................

(ما بقدر أقولو والله)
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أنباء عن إحتمال تسجيل عبدو جابر وأمبيلي وإيفوسا للأرسنال شندي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شمطة طويلة ودق جرس من أمو
بين لاعب أحمر صار غير مرغوب فيه جماهيريا وواجه مشكلة مؤخراً
وصحفي مريخي (ملتزم) ومراسل
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ستة لاعبين سيتعرضون للشطب هذا الموسم من المريخ



الله يستر..
يمشي ..... ويقعد ........
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بات شبه المؤكد إستمرار الحارس الفلسطيني رمزي صالح حتي نهاية عقده مع المريخ
*

----------


## حجوج

*يعني الباقي نتمو خيال
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حمودة قـــــــــــــــــــال:
قروشي هسع نااااااااااااااااو 
متأخرات + حافز التسجيل
مافي قروش .. مافي تسجيل
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مهند الطاهر .. مافي زول عارفو وين
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*صرف النظر عن الالماني مايكل كروجر .. والبدري يقترب من المريخ





الله يستر
4
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

صرف النظر عن الالماني مايكل كروجر .. والبدري يقترب من المريخ





الله يستر
4



حولينا وما علينا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

صرف النظر عن الالماني مايكل كروجر .. والبدري يقترب من المريخ





الله يستر
4



البدر دي يقترب من الواطة بس
كوكب المريخ لا يمكن الوصول اليه
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

صرف النظر عن الالماني مايكل كروجر .. والبدري يقترب من المريخ





الله يستر
4



الله يستر
1000
*

----------


## midris3

*اتخيل انك يتشرب في عصير فراولة سااااااااااااقطة وطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعم 
فجاءة تلحس ليك لحسة فسيخ







يا البدري لا

نفتح باب الرهان 
ما هي المدة التي سيقضيها البدري يا الادارة شالتو يا قدم استقالتو 

5 مباريات
10 مباريات
بعد الخروج من الابطال
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*وينك ياسارق الفرح؟؟؟
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ربنا يكون فى العون 
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

صرف النظر عن الالماني مايكل كروجر .. والبدري يقترب من المريخ





الله يستر
4




الله يستر من ود البدرى
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

أنباء عن 350 مليون جنيه (بالقديم) لأهلي شندي من

................. 

(ما بقدر أقولو والله)



 


سلامات حبيبنا ايهاب 

احداث متلاحقة 

على راس كل ساعة خبر 
ومفاجاءة 


350 بس
 طيب 

شوف الوالى مجهز شنو 


لوالى يدفع قيمة اتنين مليون دولار في صفقة لاعب افريقى والمقربين له يعترضون

*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*مشاطيب المريخ:
عبد الحميد السعودي (متفق عليه)
مرابط 
مهدي بن ضيف الله
لاسانا فاني 
كاسروكا
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ابو جريشة قد يسافر لمتابعة سيكافا 

هنالك مهاجم كنغولى يحمل الجنسية الكينية 

كان المريخ قد فاوضه قبل ايام
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

سلامات حبيبنا ايهاب 

احداث متلاحقة 

على راس كل ساعة خبر 
ومفاجاءة 


350 بس
 طيب 

شوف الوالى مجهز شنو 


لوالى يدفع قيمة اتنين مليون دولار في صفقة لاعب افريقى والمقربين له يعترضون






تاني 
دايرين ابو الرخى والله ابو الرخى طلع ببرطع تب
ابو 2 مليون دي لو ادوها لي كروجر يمسك لي الناشئين والشباب 
ولي ست الفرح يمسك ليهم عيالهم في الروضة 



راجنك من الصباح وينك اتحفنا واتفنن فينا
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*التسجيل:المحترفين
كوليبالي
مايكل انرامو او امبوتو
ديبا
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*كوليبالي سيوقع عبر اللوحة الالكترونية الجديدة للفيفا ومندوب المريخ يستفسر عن اصول التوقيع الالكتروني من الاتحاد
هناك صعوبة في التقاط المعلومةالصحصيحة لكثرة الشائعات





































*

----------


## midris3

*سارق الفرح ختها لي بلاطة 
المصيري البدري دا جاينا ولا شتلات
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*كما ان المجلس لم يحسم حتي الان اي صفقة تماما بما في ذالك صفقة البدرى 

*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

كما ان المجلس لم يحسم حتي الان اي صفقة تماما بما في ذالك صفقة البدرى 




احب الفرح الفيك
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*عقبة المال وشح الدولار تقف حجر عثرة امام اتمام صفقات الجلافيط

*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*سعر جابر يصل لاكثر من مليار وربع فى بورصة اسعار اللاعبين من سيدفع؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومن المسئول

*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*انباء غير مؤكدة تشير الي قرب اتمام صقفة مريخية شمال افريقية اشد وطأة من صفقة كوليبالى

*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الارباب بعين حمراء بنافس الجلافيط على عينك ياتاجر ويخطف كل اللاعبين المرشحين للانتقال للغرفة الزرقاء والحيرة تذهل الغرفة الزرقاء خاصة بعد خبطة ايكي فرانسيس وزميله

*

----------


## الصفوى

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 17 ( الأعضاء 17 والزوار 0) ‏الصفوى, ‏Aladdin, ‏المسلمي, ‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ‏ابواخلاص, ‏ezoo2t, ‏ياسر محجوب محى الدين, ‏midris3, ‏سارق الفرح+, ‏RED PLANET+, ‏red star, ‏reddish, ‏عثمان خالد عثمان, ‏viva 2020, ‏waleed salih, ‏yassirali66, ‏zorba
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*سكرتير سابق للمريخ يعلن دعمه للارباب ويدعم تسجيلات ارسنال الجعليين

*

----------


## waleed salih

*كلووووووووووووووو هين الا البدري دا
البدري لا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
عوووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
البدري لا لا لا
انا بتبرع افلقو ليكم حجر في المطار ارجعو طوالي
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

مهند الطاهر .. مافي زول عارفو وين



ما قالو ودو البرازيل
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

سكرتير سابق للمريخ يعلن دعمه للارباب ويدعم تسجيلات ارسنال الجعليين




عصام الحاج
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجاهد محمد الهادي
					

مشاطيب المريخ:
عبد الحميد السعودي (متفق عليه)
مرابط 
مهدي بن ضيف الله
لاسانا فاني 
كاسروكا



الأ لاسنا 
لانسي اهلو لانسانا
لاسنا تمام!!
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*لمريخ سيدخل ابواب الاتحاد بالاحد 
وفي معيته محمد شيخ الدين حي العرب حلفا وياسين هلال بورتسودان

*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*يا سارق الفرح اكرم مصيره شنو لو سمحته
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*إنتو وين المنظراتية أعداء الوالى ناس أبو بكر عابدين وود عبد الرحيم وحافظ خوجلى ما سجلوا لينا أى لاعب وشابكننا ما دايرين محترفين عشان يقطعوا الطريق على ملك التسجيلات والضربات الخطافية القاضية . والله حبل الكضب ده قصير بشكل . الناس البتدعم فى أرسنال شندى  دى تانى مايجو يشبعونا حكاوى وقصص ألف ليلة وليلة . خلاص بلاش بيع كلام وبعد التسجيلات دى كل زول يتكلم قدر قروشو والماعندوش ما يلزموش يعنى يشجع وبس .
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*إنتو وين المنظراتية أعداء الوالى ناس أبو بكر عابدين وود عبد الرحيم وحافظ خوجلى ما سجلوا لينا أى لاعب وشابكننا ما دايرين محترفين عشان يقطعوا الطريق على ملك التسجيلات والضربات الخطافية القاضية . والله حبل الكضب ده قصير بشكل . الناس البتدعم فى أرسنال شندى دى تانى مايجو يشبعونا حكاوى وقصص ألف ليلة وليلة . خلاص بلاش بيع كلام وبعد التسجيلات دى كل زول يتكلم قدر قروشو والماعندوش ما يلزموش يعنى يشجع وبس .
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ستيفن وورغو
					

يا سارق الفرح اكرم مصيره شنو لو سمحته



 



:bee6:
اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه أعلم

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red star
					

ما قالو ودو البرازيل



 


أوعي من المشتل

الغزال
قـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعد
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

سكرتير سابق للمريخ يعلن دعمه للارباب ويدعم تسجيلات ارسنال الجعليين




 
هو السكرتير براهو قاليك؟؟
كتااااااااااااااااااار 
الداعمين لتسجيلات أرسنال شندي


إتجرسي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

عقبة المال وشح الدولار تقف حجر عثرة امام اتمام صفقات الجلافيط




 
وما تنسي
الربـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراب

شغال حفر شديد وكسر في السوق
يحنكو لاعب بهنا .. يجي زولنا ده بها 
يغريه ويمشي


الروووووووووووووووووووب
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

الارباب بعين حمراء بنافس الجلافيط على عينك ياتاجر ويخطف كل اللاعبين المرشحين للانتقال للغرفة الزرقاء والحيرة تذهل الغرفة الزرقاء خاصة بعد خبطة ايكي فرانسيس وزميله




 
ما تنسي عبده جابر

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلووووووووووو يااحباب علي الاخبار المميزة
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ستيفن وورغو
					

يا سارق الفرح اكرم مصيره شنو لو سمحته



 


وجود حارسين بغرفة المريخ يحمل الاجابة الشافية
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*رقم 7 : مافي زول بشطبني غير الوالي .. وبس


يا ربي والي أي ولاية؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابو راما

*ولعت
والله انا خايف السنه الجاية
 فداسي
       يطلع الممتاز
                        	*

----------


## ابوايلاف

*ارحموا الزعيم من بدري يرحكمكم الله
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*نفسي ادخل منتدي مريخي ألقاهو مرحب بالبدري
تشاؤم غريب من نوعو
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

بات شبه المؤكد إستمرار الحارس الفلسطيني رمزي صالح حتي نهاية عقده مع المريخ




الله يستر


:624293::624293:
:624293:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كاريك نجم التكتيك
					

نفسي ادخل منتدي مريخي ألقاهو مرحب بالبدري
تشاؤم غريب من نوعو



:goood::goood::goood:

ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
                        	*

----------

